# Best outdoor Antenna



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking for antenna that works on vhf and uhf. Can you guys point me at the right direction? I bought one from radio shack not happy with with some channels not locking and the transmitter are about 40 miles away from my house. Just want to know what works for you.

Thanks


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

gordo80 said:


> Looking for antenna that works on vhf and uhf. Can you guys point me at the right direction? I bought one from radio shack not happy with with some channels not locking and the transmitter are about 40 miles away from my house. Just want to know what works for you.
> 
> Thanks


I perfer Channel Master but seems that most here refer Winegard. Just look up the ratings for the range you need. I am guessing you need at least a medium to large directional antenna roof mounted. Pre-amp would not hurt.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Where in CA are you? You'll have to add in the mtns/hills when figuring out which one to go wtih. I know an engineer at KOVR/KMAX in Sac likes to recommend the CM4228 to people that ask him what "works best." Personally, I have used the Clearstream 2 with decent success.


----------



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

Update get my self an antenna from radio shack antennacraft model c490 this puppy works great a get locals from san diego and LA live in miramar area. I highly recommend this antenna real happy with it. This antenna works on VHF 100+ miles and 60+ on UHF.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gordo80 said:


> I bought one from radio shack not happy with with some channels not locking and the transmitter are about 40 miles away from my house. Just want to know what works for you.


What color code does antennaweb.com recommend (since tvfool doesn't seem to feel compelled to use the industry standard color codes)?

Do you have any VHF stations that you need to concern yourself with?

Any major land features between you and the towers?


----------



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yellow, Green, Light green, red, blue, and violet. The first post that I made was an old radio shack antenna and pre-amp that I purchase 4 years ago didn't work on Vhf (2-7) and only work 70 miles on VHF (8-13) and UHF 40 miles. The last post I made with a pre amp and the new antenna I bought from radio shack which is the antennacraft C490 model works on Tijuana, Mex off air channels, san diego locals, and LA stations. I am 120 miles away from LA I am very impress with the new antenna. For specs on new antenna look at post #4.


----------



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Guys

All the above Antennas are good but IMHO,
I think DB8 from Antennas Direct is the best
around.

Thanks


----------



## mcm (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the DB8 multidirectional? If so, does it work as well as the directional antennas referenced in this thread? I need vhf and uhf.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mcm said:


> Is the DB8 multidirectional?


The manufacturer claims that it is, but don't confuse "multi-directional" with "omni-directional".


> I need vhf and uhf.


What VHF antenna are you considering to go with?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> The manufacturer claims that it is, but don't confuse "multi-directional" with "omni-directional".What VHF antenna are you considering to go with?


I use the Channel Master 4228 with great results on UHF and upper VHF.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

smackman said:


> I use the Channel Master 4228 with great results on UHF and upper VHF.


Same here, plus i have a cm7777 amp.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

dennispap said:


> Same here, plus i have a cm7777 amp.


I use the CM DSB 3041 preamp


----------



## maizenbluedoc (Feb 12, 2007)

I have researched antennas for two weeks and tried two small antennas (Radio Shack and RCA) without success. I have my choices down to CM4228HD, DB8, and ClearStream4. I am leaning toward the ClearStream4. Does anyone have any experience with the ClearStream4? It is rated highly on Amazon.com. Thanks.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

maizenbluedoc said:


> I have researched antennas for two weeks and tried two small antennas (Radio Shack and RCA) without success. I have my choices down to CM4228HD, DB8, and ClearStream4. I am leaning toward the ClearStream4. Does anyone have any experience with the ClearStream4? It is rated highly on Amazon.com. Thanks.


Depends on alot of things. Do you have any stations that will be VHF? If so I dont think that is the antenna for you.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

IMO, you need to first start by entering your address into the database at http://www.tvfool.com and see what the signal strengths are for the stations you're interested in, and what bands those stations transmit in. Ideally, you'd like all the stations to be roughly the same direction and hitting you with +30db or more signal. You can work with less, but it gets increasingly more difficult and complicated, so planning ahead is important.

RF is different at every location, so what works great for a neighbor may be a bad choice for you, and vice versa.

If you can post your TVFool plot here, we can give you a better idea.


----------



## maizenbluedoc (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Here is the information for my specific address: http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=aead5a7e6e0305
Only one broadcaster Ch7 is in question and that is not a primary consideration.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

maizenbluedoc said:


> Thanks for the advice. Here is the information for my specific address: http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=aead5a7e6e0305
> Only one broadcaster Ch7 is in question and that is not a primary consideration.


Your distances are all comparable to mine and I am using a Channel Master 3016 with a pre amp. See below. I think this would work very well for you. The price of the antenna is very cheap but dont be fooled its a really good antenna. The pre amp is a little more but worth getting it. As long as you dont mind paying $95.79 then you would be set. I mounted this antenna to an old satellite J-pole to. The assembly was very easy and the pre amp was not had to figure out either. I am very confident with this antenna you would get everything you want. What I did was call channel master and give them my location and ask what they suggested. There is also a section on solid signal's site where they will suggest one for you as well I will post the link below as well.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=ANC3016

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=CM0068DSB

http://www.solidsignal.com/antenna_selector.asp


----------



## maizenbluedoc (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input. The more research I do, the more apprehensive I get. I like what is said about the Clearstream4 antenna, primarily because of the small size. But, the small size brings into question whether the antenna size is sufficient to pull in everything as advertised, or is this just PR? I have also considered the *AntennaCraft HBU-33*. I have been doing research for two weeks and am really afraid to order an antenna due to the inconveniences of returning one that won't fit my purpose. What to do?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

maizenbluedoc said:


> Thanks for the input. The more research I do, the more apprehensive I get. I like what is said about the Clearstream4 antenna, primarily because of the small size. But, the small size brings into question whether the antenna size is sufficient to pull in everything as advertised, or is this just PR? I have also considered the *AntennaCraft HBU-33*. I have been doing research for two weeks and am really afraid to order an antenna due to the inconveniences of returning one that won't fit my purpose. What to do?


All I can say is factor it all in and make a decision. I went rationally the first time and got an antenna that was not meeting the needs and decided to do more and better research and error a little more on the side of making sure I can get what I want versus the size and price. Now I may get an even bigger antenna later on because I want to pull through locals about 75 miles away but for the ones I am getting similar to your situation the 3016 and the pre amp are working pretty darn good.


----------



## maizenbluedoc (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for the information. If what I hear is correct, Channel Master antennas are now manufactured in China. If that is true, I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

maizenbluedoc said:


> Thank you for the information. If what I hear is correct, Channel Master antennas are now manufactured in China. If that is true, I wouldn't touch them.


Channel Master's U.S. presence includes headquarters in Tempe, Arizona, a manufacturing center in Smithfield, North Carolina and distribution warehouses in California, Florida and Michigan. With major facilities in Canada, Mexico, China and Turkey, our reach extends throughout Europe, Latin America, and Asia Pacific.

Looks like they are made here but sell them overseas as well. This came from their site.

http://www.channelmaster.com/aboutus.php


----------

